# Napoleon Total War in Windows 8



## KriticalSergi17 (Jun 9, 2013)

Does it even work in this system?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

the game should work on Windows 8 yes, 
what is your full PC specs?
CPU
RAM
Video Card
Motherboard
Power Supply Unit (PSU)


----------



## KriticalSergi17 (Jun 9, 2013)

I don´t know much about computers, I´ll list you what I see in the info of the computer.

Computer: Acer (Aspire V5-571G-53318G50Makk)
Operation System: Windows8 64-bit
Processor: IntelCore i5-3317U
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M
Memory: 8GB DDR3 Memory
Storage: 500GB HDD

Sorry


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Should run fine. Try a demo first Napoleon: Total War Demo on Steam


----------



## KriticalSergi17 (Jun 9, 2013)

ok! I´ll inform you tomorrow, I´m downloading it right now.
Thanks.


----------



## KriticalSergi17 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Demo works 
So the real game will work for sure?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

There's a good chance it'll work, yes.


----------



## KriticalSergi17 (Jun 9, 2013)

Good news!
I´ll let you know if it works in a week.


----------



## KriticalSergi17 (Jun 9, 2013)

It works!
There is only some sound problems in the campaign map, but the rest is perfect.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Good to know, enjoy your game!


----------

